# Subtotales - Pegar en hoja aparte



## Aliena (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda con el funcionamiento de los subtotales.

Tengo una hoja excel en la que he utilizado los subtotales, y lo que necesito es poder copiar sólo los subtotales a otra hoja excel. Cuando copio y pego de forma normal, no me pega solo los subtotales, me pega todas las celdas...

Hay alguna forma de poder pegar solo los subtotales?

Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola Aliena,

Me imagino que está haciendo un cliq sobre el dosito en la esquina izquierda superior que encoge los nivels del "outline"<sup>1</sup>.  Si no, pues haga eso.  Ahora escoge las celdas de resume (subtotal) y del menú <sup>2</sup> Edit | Goto... | Special (un botón) | Visible Cells Only (botón de opción/botón de radio) Ya con solamente las celdas visibles seleccionados haz el copiar y pegar.  Para mi pega valores de una vez (no tengo que usar pegar especial).

<hr />
No sé como decir "outline" en español.
No tengo Excel en español entonces tengo que decirle las opciones como aparecen en inglés.


----------

